# Round 3



## clampdown (Feb 7, 2006)

Maybe some of you enjoyed the last buying and drinking spree, what should tonights purchase be? Lets keep it under $180


----------



## BP22 (Apr 13, 2006)

clampdown said:


> Maybe some of you enjoyed the last buying and drinking spree, what should tonights purchase be? Lets keep it under $180


ERDM Choix Supreme :w


----------



## Ermo (Jun 3, 2006)

Bolivar royal coronas.


----------



## Sandman (Mar 26, 2006)

BP22 said:


> ERDM Choix Supreme :w


I agree, these are damn good. I have some from two different vendors, both are from 2005 and quite the taste bud extravaganza. Smoked a PSD4 tonight, that was not up to par. I agree when they are on, they are on but when they are not, quite a bummer. 2 months ago they were the bomb.


----------



## BP22 (Apr 13, 2006)

luvsmesumcigars said:


> I agree, these are damn good. I have some from two different vendors, both are from 2005 and quite the taste bud extravaganza. Smoked a PSD4 tonight, that was not up to par. I agree when they are on, they are on but when they are not, quite a bummer. 2 months ago they were the bomb.


Was that PSD4 from me??? They were smoking very nice, but the last one I had was no bueno. I'm gonna let them sit for a long nap.


----------



## IHT (Dec 27, 2003)

RyJ Cazadores and some packs of Monte Minis. all for under 180 (or damn well close to it).

i have yet (still) to taste a good ERDM CS.


----------



## ToddziLLa (Oct 17, 2005)

IHT said:


> RyJ Cazadores and some packs of Monte Minis. all for under 180 (or damn well close to it).
> 
> i have yet (still) to taste a good ERDM CS.


Good suggestions Greg!

I'm surprised by your ERDM CS comment though. Have you had one from 03? I would send you some if I had some (the only 03 I had was a gift) because those were good enough to eat to me, and from what I have gathered many others too. :dr


----------



## StudentSmoker (Apr 24, 2006)

ebn2002 said:


> Bolivar royal coronas.


These are really good, there's also the HDM Epi. #1's for 170.


----------



## Sandman (Mar 26, 2006)

BP22 said:


> Was that PSD4 from me??? They were smoking very nice, but the last one I had was no bueno. I'm gonna let them sit for a long nap.


No not from you, they have been sitting in my desktop for almost 6 months now. It is just a shame that this happens to these, because you really feel like you wasted one when they are no good. Like you, mine will also be taking a long nap.


----------



## qwerty1500 (Feb 24, 2006)

Let's see ... one post @ 9:45 PM? Did you switch from beer and wine to multiple martinis? I always make some interesting purchases after a couple of those.


----------



## RPB67 (Mar 26, 2005)

A few boxes of Partagas PSD2s.

Yum ! :dr


----------



## clampdown (Feb 7, 2006)

Well, my brother in law and I finished off a bottle of Evan Williams single barrel. Then we had the bright idea to play some Winning Eleven soccer on PS2 and open a bottle of Charles Shaw wine from Trader Joes. Well that lasted a game. So we then went to beer. We had some of those. I woke up with little idea what happened last night. Today I am headed out toobing and having some drinks on the Shenandoah River. I will be back tonight. Now I need a nice list to go by on what my purchases shall be. Lets hope tonight I wont be too drunk when I get to the computer.

Oh yeah, I have a B&M herf to get to with Pitdog, this is going to be a great day. Have a nice Saturday everyone. Say a little prayer that I wont get swept away in the River or get attacked by John Brown's ghost as we are floating past Harpers Ferry.


----------



## Fireman_UK (Mar 14, 2006)

Clampdown, your shopping sprees are awesome. Respect to you. :w


----------



## JohnnyFlake (May 31, 2006)

A box of Punch Coronas. They are a tastey smoke anytime, never get sick, only better and better over time, for about a buck sixty, leaving you enough for a nice dinner.

JohnnyFlake


----------



## Baric (Jun 14, 2006)

Cuaba Salomones!


----------



## clampdown (Feb 7, 2006)

I am back from toobing, drunk, and ready to buy. Lets get some ideas here.


----------



## RGD (May 10, 2006)

clampdown said:


> I am back from toobing, drunk, and ready to buy. Lets get some ideas here.


:r  

Ron


----------



## clampdown (Feb 7, 2006)

Damn, i have to go watch some boxing match with my wifes work. But when i get home, my ass is buying some cigars damnt, I AM TAKING A STAND...just dont tell her i did, ok.


----------



## Ermo (Jun 3, 2006)

Bolivar Royal Coronas!!


----------



## partagaspete (Apr 27, 2004)

ebn2002 said:


> Bolivar Royal Coronas!!


Definately Smokes good young and smokes great with age.
I am sad because I have only one left.

T


----------



## RGD (May 10, 2006)

Soooooo - what did ya get?


Ron


----------



## OilMan (May 12, 2006)

a hangover?


----------



## clampdown (Feb 7, 2006)

Hey everyone, sorry for the delay. No hangover, just some bruises from the ride down the river. I wasnt able to get anything that evening. I went through the humidors last night had had to do a ton of rearranging to fit the 50 that are on the way. Pics will come when they get here. thanks for your help everyone.


----------



## Sandman (Mar 26, 2006)

Hell why not drink a few beers tonight, get a little crazy a buy a box of Cohiba siglo VI. I just don't see how you could lose. Just don't tell anyone how much you paid for them. I have to say I love this thread, its almost like watching myself from afar. Have agreat night.


----------



## clampdown (Feb 7, 2006)

STOP IT

My mother in law is here for the night, i have already had three beers at 6.5%, and if my bro in law comes tonight, too much wine will be drank...MUST BE STRONG...MUST WAKE UP AT 5 am tomorrow...oh [email protected]#$ it.

keep checking back for updates.


----------



## Sandman (Mar 26, 2006)

clampdown said:


> STOP IT
> 
> My mother in law is here for the night, i have already had three beers at 6.5%, and if my bro in law comes tonight, too much wine will be drank...MUST BE STRONG...MUST WAKE UP AT 5 am tomorrow...oh [email protected]#$ it.
> 
> keep checking back for updates.


Oh believe me, I will. Everytime I read these threads it makes me wanna have drink of some sort. Thanks for the inspiration.:al


----------



## StudentSmoker (Apr 24, 2006)

luvsmesumcigars said:


> Oh believe me, I will. Everytime I read these threads it makes me wanna have drink of some sort. Thanks for the inspiration.:al


Same here.


----------



## clampdown (Feb 7, 2006)

I am barracaded in my office, beer is in the garage. THe women were being too annoying and the brother in law ditched me. What to do, what to do.


----------



## OilMan (May 12, 2006)

order sober.........





nah, hurts too much


----------



## Sandman (Mar 26, 2006)

clampdown said:


> I am barracaded in my office, beer is in the garage. THe women were being too annoying and the brother in law ditched me. What to do, what to do.


Do what I just did and order a box of cigars.:w


----------



## thebiglebowski (Dec 19, 2005)

my two cents:

- drink full bottle of pappy van winkles (i'll let you pick the vintage).

- buy box of siglo VI

- next drink two bottles of silver oak, napa valley, 2000

- buy cabinet of partagas lusitanias!

- next, a twelve pack of elephant beer...

- and finish off the night by purchasing two boxes of H Upman Sir Winstons!

there! that should hold your for a bit. and don't tell da wife...


----------



## clampdown (Feb 7, 2006)

thebiglebowski said:


> my two cents:
> 
> - drink full bottle of pappy van winkles (i'll let you pick the vintage).
> 
> ...


YOU ARE PURE EVIL...I LOVE IT.


----------



## StudentSmoker (Apr 24, 2006)

clampdown said:


> YOU ARE PURE EVIL...I LOVE IT.


I hope you've got a fat wallet to pull of a night like that.


----------



## clampdown (Feb 7, 2006)

Well, the good thing is the credit card is very thin. But damn, I need to make some room for R3.


----------

